# Dremel Jig



## tetiaroa (Feb 2, 2012)

I would like to share with the Forum a jig that I've mader for my Dremel to do some inlay work with a Proxxon flex-shaft.


























This is the result, a guitar scale inlayed with abalone and mother of pearl


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

Most excellent.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pretty nifty!

That reminds me, I have a dentist's appointment this afternoon.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Antonio

I love jigs and that's one of the better ones I have seen, good job and thanks for sharing  it's one of the ones you say why didn't I think of that 

==



tetiaroa said:


> I would like to share with the Forum a jig that I've mader for my Dremel to do some inlay work with a Proxxon flex-shaft.
> 
> 
> This is the result, a guitar scale inlayed with abalone and mother of pearl


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks sharp.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Excellent jig.

Like BobJ I also am into jigs. I spend more time working on jigs & fixtures than on woodworking projects and end up with a dozen unfinished boxes and clocks just lying around the shop. Stew-Mac has something akin to this that uses the Dremel tool itself screwed into the jig. I had thought about trying to copy the jig but just bought it instead. The link below takes you to the Stew-Mac jig

STEWMAC.COM : Pictures of Precision Router Set


----------



## tetiaroa (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ken, I already know this jig, but, what append is, that the weight of the Dremel it self, rests on the jig, that makes the precision work a bit difficult to control, instead of, using a flex-shaft is more on the control, is very light weight and the Proxxon one is very good comparing with the Dremel one.


----------



## tetiaroa (Feb 2, 2012)

By the way, thanks all of you for your nice words regarding my first post, thanks a lot.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Most excellent Antonio!!! Inlay and line and berry work came to mind instantly when I saw your jig. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tetiaroa (Feb 2, 2012)

I forgot to post the result of all the inlay work


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Nice jig too!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lovely job, Antonio! Actually 'jobs'...the jig _and_ the guitar inlay!!
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow!... I didn't scroll down to see the finished guitar...beautiful!


----------



## galiardi (Nov 28, 2017)

*not show images*

not show images ... do you can send me ? [email(]email address removed by moderator for security reasons)[/email] thanks


----------



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Such a shame that photos are not available after a period of time, as they could be very useful.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

need to allow 3rd party cookies to see photos...

.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Badger2 said:


> Such a shame that photos are not available after a period of time, as they could be very useful.


Only because Photobucket doesn’t let you post your pictures on other sites anymore . Well that’s unless you pay an outlandish monthly fee to Photobucket.

I’m now using Imgur for postings pics


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

How can we see the Photos?
Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Photobucket wants $400/year to allow 3rd party hosting. That's the only way it works unless Tetiaroa, who hasn't posted since Feb. 2012, wants to upload the photos directly to the servers here.

David


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Still looking for away to see the Photos!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never used a photo sharing site but I would think that you would need to upload them to that site from a phone or computer so just upload them here instead.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Surer would like to see photos.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

If you right-click the image and select "Properties" or "View image info" or something similar, you should be able to copy out the image address/URL. If you paste that address into a new browser tab, you might be able to see the image. I couldn't get it to work with my browser settings but you might have better luck, worth a try.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Doesn't work for me!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Photobucket have screwed over a lot of forums with this policy change. We're lucky here that this forum has always allowed direct uploading of images, so most images will always be here as long as the forum is. On some forums, almost every thread with pictures is affected like this one.


----------

